# Codes g0278 and g0269



## pamsridharan (Feb 25, 2011)

CAN WE BILL G0278 AND G0269 WITH THE CATH CODES 93458,93559,93460 ETC.

HCPCS G0278 Code. ILIAC AND/OR FEMORAL ARTERY ANGIOGRAPHY, NON-SELECTIVE, BILATERAL OR IPSILATERAL TO CATHETER INSERTION, PERFORMED AT THE SAME TIME AS CARDIAC CATHETERIZATION AND/OR CORONARY ANGIOGRAPHY, INCLUDES POSITIONING OR PLACEMENT OF THE CATHETER IN THE DISTAL AORTA OR IPSILATERAL FEMORAL OR ILIAC ARTERY, INJECTION OF DYE, PRODUCTION OF PERMANENT IMAGES, AND RADIOLOGIC SUPERVISION AND INTERPRETATION (LIST SEPARATELY IN ADDITION TO PRIMARY PROCEDURE)

HCPCS G0269 Code. PLACEMENT OF OCCLUSIVE DEVICE INTO EITHER A VENOUS OR ARTERIAL ACCESS SITE, POST SURGICAL OR INTERVENTIONAL PROCEDURE (E.G. ANGIOSEAL PLUG, VASCULAR PLUG)

THANKS MUCH,
PAM


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 26, 2011)

G0269 can not be billed with the new cath codes because they include placement of vascular access closure devices and related imaging when performed.

I don't really no about G0278 though.


----------



## pamsridharan (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Misty


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 30, 2011)

pamsridharan said:


> Thanks Misty



Yes you can bill G0278 with the cath codes


----------

